# Liquid vs granular



## Grassmasterwilson (Jun 11, 2018)

Looking for opinions. In the transition zone with 15-20% fescue and rest warm turf. Currently running a zspray at low volume. Avg turf area of 12k. Many acre+ lawns.

Green county stuff, humic, etc are becoming really popular and I'm lots of great pics of results. Carbon x has now entered the market and that may be an awesome gateway for low volume guys. I've used some of all of it.

So I'm curious what pro guys think. Is one better than the other? Happy with my quality and really working on soil corrections. Tracking soil test to find common themes in my soils.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

I have yet to see any of the pros I know start using those products. There just isn't any turf industry research that has been done saying that it has any benefit. Clients are similar across all industries, the majority of them only part ways with their money for things they can see. This is why I can't justify putting something in my tank that costs me money on the off chance it "helps the soil" because its extremely hard to charge a client for results they can't see. You can't see soil health, what you can see is greener grass, thicker grass and weed free grass which can all be had for much lower costs to the pro which translates to lower costs for the client. This is why I think it will take quite some time to gain traction in the pro sector.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

First, I'll admit that I am an amature and have never been paid for anything lawn related. But, I just can't see the advantage for a professional lawn applicator using anything liquid unless it is a fungicide, post emergent herbicide or pre emergent herbicide.

A huge cost of doing business is the actual labor. Why would I want to apply a liquid fertilizer every 2-4 weeks when I can apply a granular fertilizer every 6-8 weeks? Not only would I physically have to apply the product, but it is potentially double the driving to clients locations, double the unloading of equipment, double the reloading of equipment, etc. I am mostly speaking about 18-0-1 Green Punch and 0-0-2 MicroGreen, which for a professional lawn service applicator could be replaced with a granular fertilizer containing iron. Now as a homeowner, the extra work costs me no "money" only my time, which I may be willing to sacrifice even if the results are only incrementally better.

As far as the actual ingredients in those and others (RGS, Humic 12, Biochar), I agree as stated above that it is going to be a small hurdle to jump through to convince clients to pay extra for humic and kelp.


----------



## Grassmasterwilson (Jun 11, 2018)

I was referring to all brands of liquid Fert's. Many are 50+ srn and the technology is improving. Many liquids will last 5+ weeks which is similar to granular unless your clients will pay for the price of "extended release".

With a ride on time on a property might actually be faster with a liquid vs granular/clean up. I get paid per application so more visits is more money. I offer a standard program with add ons.

Just curious for anyone who was a granular guy and went liquid how they liked it and what results.


----------

